# How to make chess pieces?



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Is there any way to make chess pieces out of walnut and maple WITHOUT using a lathe?
I don't have a lathe but I do have a router table if there is a jig for that.
Please help.
Any comments, Jigs ideas, ideas, will be gladly appreciated!


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Are you good at carving?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

You can make them , using a scroll saw. Do a search for "Compound cutting on a scroll saw"


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jim is correct. I made a large set with a band saw and a 1/8 blade…actually a few 1/8 blades.


----------



## andysworkshop (May 29, 2012)

If you have a scrollsaw tri this free pattern http://www.stevedgood.com/3dchess.pdf


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Alexandre thats a good question . i have a lathe and havent learnt how to use it yet .was wondering the same thing


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

andysworkshop thanks


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dwnv0DAR_gWA&v=wnv0DAR_gWA&gl=US

Morocan Bow Lathe..Chess Pieces


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Andy,
Steve's patterns are very similar to the ones I made. I scaled them up 30%. 
Easy to cut with a band saw.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

I used Steve Goods pattern….you can see the pieces on my project page…..


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Is it possible to cut them with a JigSaw or copingsaw?


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

@andysworkshop Thanks for the Link! I looked at it and I may consider using a coping saw Carefuuuuuuuulllllllllyyyyyyyy.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Personally, I preferred turned pieces. The classic Stauton style chess pieces is the what I like. The knight is what scares me. Perhaps it needs to be a side project. The chess pieces really should be weighted. It will help keept them from falling over. line them with felt on the bottom and you will get the nice "thump" sound as you set it down on to the board.

As a chess player, here are the considerations When I buy a set. Once a style has been picked (Stauton), the cost issues are height/playing square size, weight (3x or 4x), wood type, finish and the quaility of the knight carving. The quality of the knight cariving will make a big difference in price. Perhaps you could use this as consideration of your design of the set that you are going to make.


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

The thing is..
I don't have a lathe.
Maybe there is a drill press turning jig available?


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Mafe has rurned a handplane tote on his drill press :
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/18485


----------

